

Ask HN: How to achieve and maintain mastery in spoken English? - kaib

I speak English as my third language and have always strived to improve my writing by reading a lot. We recently moved back to Europe from the Bay Area and I've noticed that my pronunciation and active vocabulary has deteriorated in a mere few months.<p>What resources are out there for native (or close to native) English speakers to improve their spoken language? I listen to podcasts but have found that the language quality isn't uniformly high.
======
aymeric
I am French and live in Australia.

I find that writing is more powerful than reading in terms of learning a
language (or maintaining it) because your mind needs to really switch to the
other language. Reading is more passive.

If you are really serious about keeping your english, you may want to run your
own podcast to keep speaking in English (and listen to podcasts).

